# Random photos taken by you



## bikeshooter (Apr 29, 2019)

Seems like a good thing to do. Just please post only shots you have taken yourself.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 29, 2019)

My wife didn't know he was there.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 29, 2019)

Doing about 90mph on the track

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 29, 2019)

My son at Daytona just past the horseshoe

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 29, 2019)

MotoST race at Daytona about 2006 just after sunset

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2019)

My Betty at the Ann Arbor Michigan bicycle swapmeet st our spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 30, 2019)

My other obsession!!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

On the banks of the Suwanee River...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> On the banks of the Suwanee River...
> 
> View attachment 165293
> 
> ...



Nice refective shot on top

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

That tree in the middle shot will be completely submerged when the river floods. Was under water from Christmas until early March, and has leaves on it now, going strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Opening day for trout....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Piece of bark I found in my stream.
Gotta search for the tree it came off of now....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Opening day of spring turkey season 2014....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Opening day for trout....
> 
> View attachment 165303



Surreal and peaceful. Nice shot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Opening day of spring turkey season 2014....
> 
> View attachment 165305



Mommy. he scares me......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

Infield at Daytona about 2006

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 30, 2019)

Up at my cousin's ranch this past weekend helping with branding calves






Bawling cows






Keeper of the donuts

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 30, 2019)

the hotwheels display case i made for my son

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 30, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> the hotwheels display case i made for my son
> 
> View attachment 165310
> 
> View attachment 165311


built that rat rod lamp also


----------



## The100road (Apr 30, 2019)

Sons first fish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (Apr 30, 2019)

Bailey, taking me for a Walk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 30, 2019)

Taken by my daughter. She beats me every time we go but once! Says she had a good teacher. Can't wait to have my grandson in the pictures!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2019)

The mistress at work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Went to an air museum last year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Up at my cousin's ranch this past weekend helping with branding calves
> 
> View attachment 165307
> 
> ...



David,
Is this Photomatix, HDR post work?


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 30, 2019)

Having fun last fall. She is proud of netting it and carrying it up a long steep hill.
I hope this summer she’ll catch one and I’ll carry it up the hill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 30, 2019)

@ripjack13 can you please edit my pictures so that only the picture with the northern shows and delete this one? Thanks Mark ! Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2019)

rob3232 said:


> @ripjack13 can you please edit my pictures so that only the picture with the northern shows and delete this one? Thanks Mark ! Rob



Done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks Mark @ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2019)

rob3232 said:


> Thanks Mark @ripjack13



No problem Bob....


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 30, 2019)

bikeshooter said:


> David,
> Is this Photomatix, HDR post work?



Nope. Black and white straight from the camera. No post processing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 30, 2019)

Deep in a FL swamp...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2019)

B-17 cockpit

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2019)

My front yard

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

A few Florida Critter pictures... 

Owl roosting outside the grand-niece's bedroom window. Was a riot, she'd sit in the room hooting at him, and he'd sit there looking at her like she was crazy. This went on for days! Literally!! Several hours a day, he'd sit there listening to, and watching her through the window. 



 




 


A little bitty ole Timber Rattler type snake...



 

A little ole Cotton Mouth Mocassin

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bee on a water lilly... @CWS

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bee on a Sunflower... @CWS

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bee on a Thistle... @CWS

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bee on an Almond Blossom... @CWS 



 



 



 


No bee here, just a purty picture of Almond Blossoms...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 30, 2019)

Different perspectives..

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunset in the San Joaquin Valley...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks @rocky. Looks like they are not very picky.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

They'll work about anything if it's got a flower Curt!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Montana Scenery...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

California Rest Area Humor (_I think, but they may have been serious_)...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Antenna man... (_I don't know who he was talking to, but whatever frequency they were on, he's got them covered!_)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Apr 30, 2019)

Not sure of the type of flower. But I thought it was cool and @rocky1 inspired me to post it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Nope. Black and white straight from the camera. No post processing.


Ok, you got my attention! Has a strong resemblance to Adams work. You have a good eye for light

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 30, 2019)

Brink said:


> B-17 cockpit
> 
> View attachment 165343



A few of the places they flew from in England......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## bikeshooter (Apr 30, 2019)

For Rocky.
Top is a souther black racer I think.
Bottom is a pygmy rattler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 30, 2019)

Old “ technical” buildings. Some repurposed, some not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> A few of the places they flew from in England......
> 
> View attachment 165370
> 
> ...



My uncle was a tailgunner in 100th BG


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 30, 2019)

Brink said:


> My uncle was a tailgunner in 100th BG


Wow, you need to go to Thorpe Abbotts.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 30, 2019)

Unfortunately, the tower museum was closed the day we were there but it was very cool just wandering around to see what remains.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 30, 2019)

ripjack13 is awesome.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 30, 2019)

Dang, @ripjack13 cleanup on page 3, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

The100road said:


> Not sure of the type of flower. But I thought it was cool and @rocky1 inspired me to post it.
> 
> View attachment 165372




I have several folders full of flower pictures, those are just the ones with Bees for Curt's sake. 

Had a friend in Ocala that was connected somehow, and showed a few. One was even considered for a print to be used in a nationwide motel remodel project. Which that was really kinda cool to think someone thought my photography that worthy, unfortunately they didn't like the way it looked with the final colors in the room and it was rejected. But, at that point it was down to just 2 - 3 pictures from what she said. 

Don't recall for sure, but I think it was this one... it's Prairie Cone Flowers. And, not one of the better shots of them I have. 



 


I thought all of these were better shots than the above, but they liked that one with the flowers fading off in the background... 



 



 




 


Personally I like thistle blossoms as photo subjects, they just always look so cool!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

This one is kinda cool too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 30, 2019)

Tahquamenon Falls, can't remember if this is from the upper falls or lower falls.



 

These next ones are from a study tour I took of Israel and Jordan about 10 years ago.

Synagogue in Capernaum



 

Outside of the synagogue in Capernaum



 

Jerusalem at night (taken from the balcony of my hotel room on the 15th floor)



 

A bedouin and his camel in the wilderness outside Jerusalem



 

Dome of the Rock on Temple Mount



 

At Petra

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 30, 2019)

Two-Hearted River



 

Firefighters in Wyoming



 

Jackson Lake



 

From top of Hoover Dam



 

Grand Canyon



 

Elk in Rocky Mountain National Park



 

Fresh snow in the Rockies - in August!



 

Can't remember where this one was from



 

Can't remember where on this one either



 

Visitor while camping

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 30, 2019)

Montana. Oh, how I miss Montana!



 

Don't remember where this one was taken



 

Yellowstone



 

From my favorite campsite in MI's UP



 

Mackinac Bridge

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 30, 2019)

Thought about uploading some panoramics I did, but the file sizes are huge.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Forum has a file size limit to boot Matt. I know I tried to load a few of my game camera pictures, which the new cameras are 20 megapixel if I recall correctly, and you sit there for eternity, and it finally tells you after all that time that there is an issue with file size.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 1, 2019)

bikeshooter said:


> Ok, you got my attention! Has a strong resemblance to Adams work. You have a good eye for light



I don't know who Adam is, but I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you!


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 1, 2019)

Fishing Cave Lake, North Idaho, with the boys from down the road

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (May 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I don't know who Adam is, but I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you!


Ansel Adam's.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 1, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> ripjack13 is awesome.


Indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 1, 2019)

My daughter playing for the NC Assault.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 1, 2019)

Love...mom and dad doing what they love...

Reactions: Great Post 4


----------



## Lou Currier (May 1, 2019)

You didn’t bring any treats?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 1, 2019)

@Brink

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 1, 2019)

The Brits have a quaint way of using our common language.....



 

Maybe one of you serious carpenters could offer some advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bikeshooter (May 1, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I don't know who Adam is, but I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you!


Lots of results through google
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansel_Adams

He understood light variations and just what his equipment would and would not do. I like his quote "The artist is always right".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bikeshooter (May 1, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Fishing Cave Lake, North Idaho, with the boys from down the road
> 
> 
> View attachment 165446



Spot on


----------



## bikeshooter (May 1, 2019)

It's a long shot taken at a distance of about 70 yards. 400mm lens fully extended plus stacked 1.4x and 2x converters
with about 60 crop, Man I really miss doing this

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bikeshooter (May 1, 2019)

12 year old racer on a 125cc

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 1, 2019)

My old obsession

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2019)

From Sydney Harbor, Australia

 , years ago. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2019)

Canna lillies in Singapore. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLQuacker (May 1, 2019)

A BEAUTIFUL sunrise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 2, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> My old obsession



I had a neighbor when I was a kid who built street racers. He took a Cadillac 500 cu in engine & stuffed it in a Monza once.
It was pretty radical. He also built a Vega station wagon with a 454 Chevy engine in it. He had to put 3/4 ton pickup truck coil springs in the front end to keep it from dragging the ground because of the extra weight of that monster motor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I had a neighbor when I was a kid who built street racers. He took a Cadillac 500 cu in engine & stuffed it in a Monza once.
> It was pretty radical. He also built a Vega station wagon with a 454 Chevy engine in it. He had to put 3/4 ton pickup truck coil springs in the front end to keep it from dragging the ground because of the extra weight of that monster motor.


He must of had a pretty big shoe horn to get a 500 caddy in one, both were pretty popular cars to build for awhile. I used to drive it to the drag strip and back,and the ocassional car show every once and awhile,it wasn’t a good cruising car. A lot of fun though!


----------



## Brink (May 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2019)

9

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> View attachment 165518 9



What magnification is it? We had a 1" diameter jumping spider stop in for Easter dinner. One of the grand-kids were going to out it, then Mom said no, it eats the little things she can't see... Looked up a little later and the cathedral ceiling was spider free. Wonder where it hides....


----------



## phinds (May 2, 2019)

This little guy would have completely fit on a fingernail. Insert shows him sitting on a flower about half the size of my palm.




This fella offered to punch me out if I kept taking his picture.




But I got him to calm down and then he posed nicely for me.



One of my favorite critters, the dragonfly

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 2, 2019)

One of many, with the kids..."In your face" trips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> View attachment 165518 9



 I hate spiders!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> What magnification is it?


It was at work on the edge of a cardboard box, lol. I took it with my cell phone. I thought the green fangs where cool


----------



## Mike Hill (May 2, 2019)

bikeshooter said:


> Lots of results through google
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansel_Adams
> 
> He understood light variations and just what his equipment would and would not do. I like his quote "The artist is always right".



Perhaps he also understood even more what his film, his chemicals, his paper and what temperatures and other variable did to them. Oh, and contact printing didn't hurt either. Love large format!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (May 2, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I hate spiders!!!


Sissy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## FLQuacker (May 2, 2019)

Lol


----------



## bikeshooter (May 2, 2019)

Came across 2 brothers with their grandma in a public park. Shot with permission

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (May 2, 2019)

Bear Mountain Bridge

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Cadillac 500 cu in engine & stuffed it in a Monza once.



I had a buddy who had a 454 in his monza. Stupid crazy fast. He twisted the frame 2xs. That was fun replacing it the first time. Second time not so much....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

Found the tree....too bad it's dead n cracked to heck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> View attachment 165518 9



Need a blue lighter for scale....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

Went to see the raptor sanctuary....



 

I love eagles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

This guy had his wing amputated. 
Got caught in some fishing line unfortunately.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Brink (May 2, 2019)

For @bikeshooter and @Gdurfey

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 2, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Found the tree....too bad it's dead n cracked to heck.
> 
> View attachment 165546



Spalted and Curly... Cracks is what they make CA for! 




ripjack13 said:


> This guy had his wing amputated.
> Got caught in some fishing line unfortunately.....View attachment 165548




He'll keep coming back, he can only fly in circles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 2, 2019)

Baby Robin on the porch rail...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 2, 2019)

Jelly Fish - Aquarium in Gatlinburg, TN

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

Wife n I got matching tattoos....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

Praying mantis on my finger....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Wife n I got matching tattoos....
> 
> View attachment 165569



I thought “match” meant identical


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I thought “match” meant identical


Nope, then it would say i got identical tattoos....silly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 3, 2019)

One of the other things I like to do - watercolor

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben (May 3, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Gdurfey (May 3, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> View attachment 165576
> One of the other things I like to do - watercolor



Mike, how much for something similar?? Love it, always wanted to watercolor and have dabbled in it for years. Just never committed! Plus subject is perfect, or make the mayfly an adams.......


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 3, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I thought “match” meant identical



No Lou, only a portion thinks that way. The majority think match when the likenesses are so similar they look identical, nearly so or closely related and that is no longer accepted by the "norm". I also would have said similar, being the letter font and style don't really 'match'. However the thought process behind the action may have matched, and the union it represents matters, so I'm not saying anything.....Or one mirrors the other.

Two black left handed mittens made by the same producers of the same size and color, might be related, but don't match as in pair but may match as in left-handed-ness...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

It's her signature on me, and my signature on her....

And I wrote it out about 100 times trying to get it legible enough for a tattoo.
She wrote hers 2xs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> It's her signature on me, and my signature on her....
> 
> And I wrote it out about 100 times trying to get it legible enough for a tattoo.
> She wrote hers 2xs.



I would be hopeless with my signature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bikeshooter (May 3, 2019)

Anyone got a caption?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (May 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> It's her signature on me, and my signature on her....
> 
> And I wrote it out about 100 times trying to get it legible enough for a tattoo.
> She wrote hers 2xs.



Have people called you Michele? You know those kind of people that aren’t good with names especially when they had too much to drink in a party- they tend to rename you even when they are ‘not’ under the influence (ahem). Someone here did it to me and renamed me.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 3, 2019)

Hard day at the dog park......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 3, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Have people called you Michele? You know those kind of people that aren’t good with names especially when they had too much to drink in a party- they tend to rename you even when they are ‘not’ under the influence (ahem). Someone here did it to me and renamed me.



I would be one of those to say that, sober, but would assume modern parents spelling it that way and pronouncing it Micheal.


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2019)

Busy road in Singapore. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2019)

Missing Man Memorial, Hickam AFB, Hawaii. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

Hunting for worms and rock gathering....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2019)

What I saw the other day at work. Luckily it's a controlled burn in the National Forest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2019)

We were talking about Mabry Mill in another thread a while back. Here it is.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Brink (May 4, 2019)

Abandoned estate

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2019)

That's an awesome picture. I love stuff like that.


----------



## Gdurfey (May 4, 2019)

Hey moderators, how about pinning this in the top section?? This is pretty neat sort of like “how your day is going” or “joke a day”. Just a thought from the peanut gallery.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bikeshooter (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bikeshooter (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 5, 2019)

bikeshooter said:


> View attachment 165674



@Brink ???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2019)

Went to Monster truck event at local dirt track Saturday night. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxLkiyQHNdE/

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2019)

I have the gunslinger truck on my shelf!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 7, 2019)

Remembering the overnight ice patch that appeared in the driveway just a few months ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2019)

Spent day taking trash to one dump, then to another for a couple yards of mulch. Spread it all and in time to relax on deck with a glass of Buffalo Trace.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Remembering the overnight ice patch that appeared in the driveway just a few months ago...
> 
> View attachment 165764


Oh my!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 8, 2019)

One of my blushing babes!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bikeshooter (May 8, 2019)

top left #1, top right #2, bottom left #3, bottom right #4.
Handheld led flashlight for lighting. Sequence lasted about 30 minutes

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bikeshooter (May 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## bikeshooter (May 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2019)

Stream in my yard....


 



 


Making room for these guys....7 frogs and about a 100 tadpoles from some ladies pool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 23, 2019)

Another of my babies!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## bikeshooter (May 24, 2019)

nascar turn 3 at Daytona. around 160mph or so at this point - one handed

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2019)

You's gots cojones! I can't even pick my nose with one hand!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bikeshooter (May 24, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> You's gots cojones! I can't even pick my nose with one hand!



It isn't me - He was a race club champ from Pennsylvania - in about 100 yards or so he'd be running about 190mph

Lots of excitement just watching these folks run in person

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bikeshooter (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2019)

My grandson caught a cricket. He wanted to see him close up, so that's as close as my phone could get in focus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2019)

We also caught 4 tadpoles and put em in my fishtank. They seem to be doing good. Been a week in there so far....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

